# 1.6i BSE engine tuning



## Wolf_Tm250 (Jan 10, 2001)

Hello All,
I'm Wolf from Italy
I just received my new Caddy Maxi 1.6i BSE engine... is there any chance to make it run better ?
It is REALLY slow, probably this is due for the absurd anti-pollution laws that make engines to run very badly than before.

Did anyone try to remove Exhaust Gas Recirculation or Oil's Vapour Recirculation ?
What about making it breath better with a different exhaust and a better intake ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## VWCADDYSCIROOCCO (Apr 4, 2021)

Wolf_Tm250 said:


> Hello All,
> I'm Wolf from Italy
> I just received my new Caddy Maxi 1.6i BSE engine... is there any chance to make it run better ?
> It is REALLY slow, probably this is due for the absurd anti-pollution laws that make engines to run very badly than before.
> ...


I am interested in what advice you got for the BSE upgrade?


----------

